
Ask HN: Sendgrid vs.? - Cosmas17
Is there definitively a better service than Sendgrid? I&#x27;ve been a little frustrated with it lately and perused Mailchimp and Mailgun sites, but would really appreciate any opinions of those who have tried multiple services or feel strongly about a service. Thank you!
======
staller
I cannot say if it is definitively better or not, but I've been happily using
Postmark for 2+ years

[https://postmarkapp.com/compare/sendgrid-
alternative](https://postmarkapp.com/compare/sendgrid-alternative)

------
rococode
We just made this decision recently at our startup and after a relatively
thorough review of many options, we went with Postmark. So far so good, emails
seem to land in inboxes very quickly.

------
soulchild37
For transaction email, Postmark deliverability is the best I have experienced
so far.

For marketing email, I would go for ConvertKit

------
usaphp
I’ve been using postmarkapp for 3+ years, never had any issues. Works
flawlessly

------
AznHisoka
What has frustrated you about SendGrid?

